# JOGL / OpenGL



## Aldimann (1. Okt 2009)

Huhu zusammen 

hab jetzt mal n bissl mit JOGL angefangen, klappt auch alles soweit. Hab mir verschiedene Tutorials angeschaut unter anderem z.B. das von Soulfly.
das ist ja jetzt alles wunder schön und so, aber das ist doch meist eher recht wenig was man da so macht. Und danach wirds mir ehrlich gesagt meist schon zu abgespacet.

Bin momentan soweit, dass ich die 2D Welt von OpenGL einigermaßen blicke und wollte damit n bissl rumüben, evtl. n mini mini game oder sowas kP.

Nur fehlt mir da was wo ich dran anknüpfen und nachlesen kann ... Kann mir evtl jemand bissl helfen?

Gruß


----------



## Marco13 (1. Okt 2009)

Sowas wie NeHe Productions: Main Page oder OpenGL @ Lighthouse 3D - A Resource for Programmers hast du schon gefunden?


----------



## Aldimann (1. Okt 2009)

Ahh mit der ersten HP kann ich denke was anfangen, danke erstmal


----------



## Aldimann (6. Okt 2009)

Hi, 

hab mir jetzt mal die erste Lektion durchgelesen und das zweite dann selber gemacht.

Ist ja alles kein Thema, aber beim Starten bleibt das liebe Fenster schwarz.

Keine Exception etc. hatte dann mal 

gl.glTranslatef(-1.5f, 0.0f, 6.0f);

weggelassen und schon ging es. Könntest mir da kurz auf die Sprünge helfen ?


----------



## Antoras (6. Okt 2009)

glTranslate ändert die Position deiner ViewPlatform. Ein positiver Wert auf der Z-Achse bedeutet, dass du dich nach vorne bewegst, ein Negativer, dass es nach hinten geht. Wenn du das Tutorial von NeHe noch mal anguckst wirst du feststellen, dass da auch nicht 6, sondern -6 steht. So wie du es hast würde sich dein Objekt also "hinter" dir befinden, folglich kannst du es auch nicht sehen.


----------



## Aldimann (7. Okt 2009)

Dieser Fehler ist mir gestern dann selbst noch aufgefallen, ich hab ihn dann ausgebessert und ein bissl rumprobiert aber funktioniert immernoch nicht.

Habe in anderen Foren was vonwegen Perspektive gelesen, dass da irgendwas gemacht werden muss...

Hier mal der Code der Methode display:


```
GLU glu = arg0.getGLU();
		glu.gluPerspective( 45.0f , 600 / 600 , 0.01f , 200.0f );
		
		GL gl = arg0.getGL();
		gl.glClear(GL.GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT |  GL.GL_DEPTH_BUFFER_BIT);
		gl.glLoadIdentity();
		
		gl.glTranslatef(-1.5f, 0.0f, -6.0f);
		
		gl.glBegin(GL.GL_TRIANGLES);
			gl.glVertex3f(0.0f, 1.0f, 0.0f);
			gl.glVertex3f(-1.0f, -1.0f, 0.0f);
			gl.glVertex3f(1.0f, -1.0f, 0.0f);
		gl.glEnd();
		
		gl.glTranslatef(3.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f);
		
		gl.glBegin(GL.GL_QUADS);
			gl.glVertex3f(-1.0f, 1.0f, 0.0f);
			gl.glVertex3f(1.0f, 1.0f, 0.0f);
			gl.glVertex3f(1.0f, -1.0f, 0.0f);
			gl.glVertex3f(-1.0f, -1.0f, 0.0f);
		gl.glEnd();
```


----------



## Antoras (7. Okt 2009)

Was ist arg0?

Ansonsten kann ich dir folgende Seite nur wärmstens empfehlen: Pepe & Lizzie’s Adventures  NeHe Java ports
Da hat jemand schon den Großteil der NeHe-Tutorials in Java nachprogrammiert.


----------



## Aldimann (7. Okt 2009)

GLDrawable arg0 ist das was die diesplay Methode erwartet.

Ah vielen dank, werd mir das mal anschauen


----------

